# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Corydoras as feeders?

## Trichopsis

I was at C328 yesterday (4th January 2014) when I came across several bags of bronze corydoras being sold as feeders. Would be a great bargain for anyone keen on trying out this easy "beginner" species.

Also, would Corydoras make suitable feeders in the first place? Considering their pectoral fin spines are pretty sharp...

----------


## stormhawk

Not just aeneus for sale as feeders. I saw some runts of C. paleatus too, in some bags. Dumb idea to use these as feeders, for the spines alone. However, some of those in the bags are not in good shape. Take a look at the bellies before purchasing. Sunken bellies, avoid those.

----------


## barmby

Huh.. I was rubbing my eyes after reading the headline of this thread. I cannot believe

----------


## Berny

it's possible, they might be clearing up space to make way for new livestock.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

----------


## gregnng

> Not just aeneus for sale as feeders. I saw some runts of C. paleatus too, in some bags. Dumb idea to use these as feeders, for the spines alone. However, some of those in the bags are not in good shape. Take a look at the bellies before purchasing. Sunken bellies, avoid those.


Yea, saw bags of them with sunken bellies too, thought of buying to start a cory tank but thought of internal parasites too.

Two tanks of angelfish just recovered from callamus worm infection, nasty worms, take weeks to rid them.

----------


## barmby

Fish do not chew. I wonder how the predator going to wolf down the Corydoras.

----------


## Whitechicks7

Better dont buy uh later fish eat already stomach one hole haha

----------


## wat100

Why not use other live food like Blood worm ect ? . ( Cory keeper ) ..

----------


## RonWill

Cories as feeder fishes is a good way of killing off your existing ones.

----------


## barmby

<scratch head> I don't know what it means!

----------


## felix_fx2

what? wait feed those... juvenile culls? but question... feed to what fish...

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## gregnng

> Cories as feeder fishes is a good way of killing off your existing ones.


Sometimes blue gouramies and paradise fish are sold along with packs of culled bettas too, all hard scaled, unless the fish got set of strong teeth, what can feed on those?

Seems suicidal for unsupecting predatory fish owners...

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk

----------


## vannel

> <scratch head> I don't know what it means!


What that means is, the Corydoras will most likely cause the death of your existing fish. Part of the defense mechanism that a Corydoras has is its "spine" which comes up and pierces the throat or mouth of an unsuspecting predator. In the event that happens, both fish will likely die, unless surgical methods are employed.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

About time somebody understood what I was hinting at!!

What I can't imagine is, why would anybody want to use cories as feeders when there are plenty of other safer choices; platies, goldfish, catfish.... and these doesn't have splines!!

----------


## barmby

Ok. The post was quite profound Thank you

----------


## vannel

I'm sure the sellers are unaware of this trait. I imagine they are going to get a few nasty comments if some prized arowana or oddball predator dies, choked by a small Corydoras.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

I know! Peacock Bass!! They feed them to peacock bass : ) Channa pulchra!

----------


## RonWill

> I'm sure the sellers are unaware of this trait. I imagine they are going to get a few nasty comments if some prized arowana or oddball predator dies, choked by a small Corydoras


 You can't blame it entirely on the sellers because buyers *should* do their own homework.

I recall a member's _Nannacara anomala_ being a little curious/greedy and ended up with a pygmy cory getting stuck in it's throat (can't remember if it was _C. habrosus, pygmaeus_ or _hastatus_). Nonetheless, it sure wasn't a pleasant experience for the _Nannacara_ and quite unnerving for the member to cut up the cory's carcass so it could be extracted.

Agree with Colin though. This thread is quite profound.

----------


## stormhawk

I can imagine it will be something like these:

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6789/dscf0688b.jpg
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...h/DSCN4187.jpg

----------


## barmby

Repost

----------


## alexleehweesiang

> I was at C328 yesterday (4th January 2014) when I came across several bags of bronze corydoras being sold as feeders. Would be a great bargain for anyone keen on trying out this easy "beginner" species.
> 
> Also, would Corydoras make suitable feeders in the first place? Considering their pectoral fin spines are pretty sharp...



I went there also..!!i bought 1 packet!!but i didn't feed my fish..!!i kip it!!but I tink they nt really vry Gd Corys becos the nex day or the day after the nex day gt 12 Corys died..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah... fishes sold as feeders are generally the very poor quality ones (hence culled from tanks and sold cheap), and they don't get the proper care either so usually end up very weak once they arrive at the LFS.

----------


## alexleehweesiang

Guys..!!dnt feed the Corys to ur fishes!!they probs..!!i bought 1 packet 25 Corys died abt 16 Corys alrdy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

Alex, you've gotten the message across. Perhaps it's a good time now to edit your posts and keep an eye on SMS lingo.

----------


## bryan

Yes I saw the feeder packs too. I was quite surprised as well. I've been through the fish stuck in mouth incidents a few times and both parties (eater and eatee) usually don't survive. So I usually shudder at the thought when I see Arowana keepers comm their fish with clown loach.

----------


## alexleehweesiang

> Alex, you've gotten the message across. Perhaps it's a good time now to edit your posts and keep an eye on SMS lingo.


Helow Bro..!!hmm!!dnt mind wat u mean??i dnt really understand
Dnt mind my English nt vry Gd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bryan

Hi Alex,

Go to Settings - General - Keyboard - Auto correction - Select on.

----------


## alexleehweesiang

> Hi Alex,
> 
> Go to Settings - General - Keyboard - Auto correction - Select on.


Bro wat's SMS lingo??n also wat's the meaning gotten the msg across??
Hmm..!!is it sumting wrong??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KilliNewbie

Sms Lingos are shortforms for words like you. U.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

> Bro wat's SMS lingo??n also wat's the meaning gotten the msg across??
> Hmm..!!is it sumting wrong??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi there,

please type in formal English.
just stop using short forms that you would not type in a formal email.

what you me and the locals understand as SMS lingo/slang/whatsapp terms. not everyone will understand.

BTW, I'm typing from mobile. (ok. OK... a lot of us are).. 



Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## alexleehweesiang

Hello Guys!!now I understand already!!
Thanks Bros..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

Thank you, Alex, and welcome to AQ. We're all here to learn, grow with friends and love our wet wet hobby.

----------


## alexleehweesiang

No problem!!Bros..!!
Just want to ask how can I sell things here??
Thanks..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

Alex, the rules stipulates "Only members with post-counts of 10 or higher and have been a member for 30 days or more may start new threads."

After qualifying, you can post in AQ's Marketplace but please note; *All posts containing SMS or IM lingo will be DELETED without notice.*

Now that this is sorted out, we can resume our regular cory discussion. Alex, please look through your previous posts and hit the edit button to correct the SMS lingo. If you need assistance, my fellow moderators will be able to assist.

----------


## alexleehweesiang

> Alex, the rules stipulates "Only members with post-counts of 10 or higher and have been a member for 30 days or more may start new threads."
> 
> After qualifying, you can post in AQ's Marketplace but please note; *All posts containing SMS or IM lingo will be DELETED without notice.*
> 
> Now that this is sorted out, we can resume our regular cory discussion. Alex, please look through your previous posts and hit the edit button to correct the SMS lingo. If you need assistance, my fellow moderators will be able to assist.


A Bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alexleehweesiang

> Alex, the rules stipulates "Only members with post-counts of 10 or higher and have been a member for 30 days or more may start new threads."
> 
> After qualifying, you can post in AQ's Marketplace but please note; *All posts containing SMS or IM lingo will be DELETED without notice.*
> 
> Now that this is sorted out, we can resume our regular cory discussion. Alex, please look through your previous posts and hit the edit button to correct the SMS lingo. If you need assistance, my fellow moderators will be able to assist.


Thanks Bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gregnng

> Guys..!!dnt feed the Corys to ur fishes!!they probs..!!i bought 1 packet 25 Corys died abt 16 Corys alrdy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As with all feeders, you need to do quarantine before feeding them to your beloved fishes, usually i add few drops of copper sulphate, yellow powder, mix 60 % tank water with 40% tap water with anti chlorine added, those heavily infested drop dead the next day, water will turn cloudy and you repeat the same the next day, those that are well after 3th day should be fine to be fed.

Common behaviours like head shaking in guppies and platies are gill flukes. Other feeders as such culled bettas and cories harbour much worse internal parasites from live feed. Tiger barbs, baby tilapias and mollies are quite safe, because they are cultured in estuarine or salty habitats, most nasties cannot survive the salt.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

Thanks, Greg. Finally a response that makes some sense out of all this madness.

----------


## Rubycrow

Don't think the feeder cories are all that bad. I bought two bags of them in feb (hoping to save them  :Confused: ) probably about 20 pieces in total, and 15 of them survived till today. now the bronze female are getting fat and the rest looking healthy. just kinda wonder who actually feeds cories to their fish... :Sad:

----------


## Kohei

I have seen juveniles arowanas eat cories in a local fish shop before.

----------

